# Gates of Lodore in October?



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Its beautiful, crisp fall air, great scenery, animal activity. Be prepared for snow days and chilly mornings, as well as sunny and 60s with chilly mornings. It just depends on the weather pattern when you launch, you could see a variety kinda like a spring trip. Given current snowpack I'd expect flows of 800 coming out of the dam which is plenty.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Treemanji got it right. Did it last October 2nd and we had flows between 1,700 and 2,400. Remember the mornings being really chilly and ice on the tent a few days. But it was awesome weather and got into the 60's. Definitely be prepared weather wise. We made it more of a point than usual to keep a clean camp as several of the sites have active rodent participants well versed in river trips. Great fall trip, will have to start looking for cancellations now that you reminded me.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

The above is correct, plan for the worst and hope for the best. We had great weather during a later Oct trip a couple of years ago. I took a couple of swims. Worst thing was the wind towards the takeout.


----------



## Nick C (Jan 20, 2015)

I've done a number of fall Lodore trips. Bring your battle gear and hope you don't use it. One time it rained nearly every day, glad we had some big tarps for camp. Been frozen inside of tent but the light snow in the canyon was awesome.


----------

